# Weekend Roll Call.......



## JDMRoma (Jan 17, 2014)

Where is everyone going for the long weekend ?

Im probably hitting up Bretton Woods, Saturday and Monday.......Sunday not sure, Have not been to Waterville or Cannon yet this year.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 17, 2014)

Sugarloaf is the plan for me at least Sunday and Monday. If I can squeak out a third day I will probably head to Cannon. (based on the Girlfriend-Climate-ometer.)


----------



## RustyGroomer (Jan 17, 2014)

Magic all weekend.  Should be a fun one.  Chime in if anyone else we be there.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 17, 2014)

No long weekend for me. I'll keep my eyes on potential snowfall and trail openings but most likely I'll pass on this weekend.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 17, 2014)

Whiteface.  

Looks like the conditions will be pretty bad.  

Might spend Sunday in Montreal or doing something else in the area if it's too much of a trainwreck with only 50% open.


----------



## Bostonian (Jan 17, 2014)

The Mighty G here.. need to make full use of my mug at the powder keg!


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Jan 17, 2014)

Stoweland for me. Maybe Jay if the cloud kicks up.

NOAA forecast looks decent with a little accumulating snow Sat and Sunday! Just glad were are out of the rain!


----------



## drjeff (Jan 17, 2014)

Mount Snow all 3 days. Although I'm contemplating taking a friend's offer up to ski at The Hermitage Club on Sunday (probably going to hold off until better snow conditions so I can enjoy a full day of lift served, uncrowded soft snow/powder when I pull the trigger on that offer  )


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 17, 2014)

Whaleback on Sat, kid duty/NFL Sunday, back to the grind Monday AM


----------



## HD333 (Jan 17, 2014)

Okemo Sat/Sun, Headed back on Sunday night due to kids soccer tournament so no skiing Monday for us. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abominable (Jan 17, 2014)

drjeff said:


> Mount Snow all 3 days. Although I'm contemplating taking a friend's offer up to ski at The Hermitage Club on Sunday (probably going to hold off until better snow conditions so I can enjoy a full day of lift served, uncrowded soft snow/powder when I pull the trigger on that offer  )



Would be interested in a report on that if / when you go. I got on their list somehow and been invited up.  Not my thing, but if I had to sit through a little presentation in order to get some powder runs in I'd bite.  As long as the presentation is after the ski day.  And has refreshments...

Little voucher-burning tour this weekend of Catamount, Berkshire East and Mt. Snow.  Hope to see some new snow along the way.


----------



## Euler (Jan 17, 2014)

Staying home avoiding the maddening crowds and boilerplate.  Saving my time and $$ for better weekends.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 17, 2014)

Elk Sunday it be good times.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 17, 2014)

This weekend is a trainwreck weatherwise , so cancelled our VT trip and will now ski 2 regionals :Titus on MLK after a few very weak clippers breeze thru And DRY Hill tomorrow  ( while she hits the malls)  I have paid off my Titus pass with my day count already and dry hill is a freebie for  me :beer:


----------



## C-Rex (Jan 17, 2014)

Hitting Mount Snow tomorrow, and maybe Sunday if the crowds and conditions aren't too bad.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 17, 2014)

I stayed home last weekend, No way I can do it again........
I would be suicidal not skiing this weekend,regardless of crowds.....although that could change tomorrow !


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 17, 2014)

As I already posted in another thread a day trip Sunday to either Belleayre or Catamount with my daughter who hasn't skied in six years.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 17, 2014)

Have vouchers to Cannon that are burning a hole in my pocket


----------



## drjeff (Jan 17, 2014)

C-Rex said:


> Hitting Mount Snow tomorrow, and maybe Sunday if the crowds and conditions aren't too bad.




By the looks of the webcam, looks like the giant snowmaking expense that relatively few people actually use, AKA the superpipe, will be opening up either this afternoon or tomorrow for sure


----------



## yeggous (Jan 17, 2014)

Burke on Saturday, Jay on Sunday and Monday


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 17, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Have vouchers to Cannon that are burning a hole in my pocket



My pass is burning a hole as well, If they get any snow on Saturday afternoon I may hit up Cannon on Sunday ...........


----------



## dlague (Jan 17, 2014)

JDMRoma said:


> Where is everyone going for the long weekend ?
> 
> Im probably hitting up Bretton Woods, Saturday and Monday.......Sunday not sure, Have not been to Waterville or Cannon yet this year.





JDMRoma said:


> I stayed home last weekend, No way I can do it again........
> I would be suicidal not skiing this weekend,regardless of crowds.....although that could change tomorrow !



Sounds like there is some indecision!


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Jan 17, 2014)

Scotty said:


> Elk Sunday it be good times.



Who else is going?

I was thinking Sat, could possibly postpone till Sun.


----------



## dlague (Jan 17, 2014)

JDMRoma said:


> I stayed home last weekend, No way I can do it again........
> I would be suicidal not skiing this weekend,regardless of crowds.....although that could change tomorrow !



Wow you are all over the place!  Good luck with your decision. :beer:


----------



## Tin (Jan 17, 2014)

See if Attitash or Wildcat get anything on Saturday night. If not, Crotched Sunday.


----------



## Tin (Jan 17, 2014)

yeggous said:


> Burke on Saturday, Jay on Sunday and Monday



Looking like some good winds on Monday and wind chills between -20 and -40, hope they don't they don't shut down the upper mountain lifts on you.


----------



## hammer (Jan 17, 2014)

Thinking of Sunapee on Monday, although the $20 ticket offer for Whaleback is having me thinking as well.


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 17, 2014)

CBK both days as the boy has practice.  How much skiing each day will depend on if the bumps are still up on Lower Cleo or not.  If they are still up I will get lots of runs (using my secret ways to avoid the crowds).  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 17, 2014)

dlague said:


> Wow you are all over the place!  Good luck with your decision. :beer:



Yes all over the place today……I just want to ski…don't care where..BW or Cannon would suit me just fine !
Just got a report that Cannon skied well today……I may go tomorrow !


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 17, 2014)

JDMRoma said:


> Yes all over the place today……I just want to ski…don't care where..BW or Cannon would suit me just fine !
> Just got a report that Cannon skied well today……I may go tomorrow !



Supposedly that got 8" over the last few days on top


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 17, 2014)

〽❄❅;815469 said:
			
		

> Who else is going?
> 
> I was thinking Sat, could possibly postpone till Sun.



I pm you.Spring Mountain High said maybe. My cousin and his GF are going with ne for morning ticket ans we see what time they let us ski to.


----------



## Rowsdower (Jan 17, 2014)

4aprice said:


> CBK both days as the boy has practice.  How much skiing each day will depend on if the bumps are still up on Lower Cleo or not.  If they are still up I will get lots of runs (using my secret ways to avoid the crowds).
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Will be there Sunday.


----------



## herlich (Jan 17, 2014)

We will be hitting Mount Snow on Sunday.

Pray for us!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 17, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Have vouchers to Cannon that are burning a hole in my pocket



Don't blow them all, yet!  I have one that I will use once conditions get better.  

I'm sitting out another weekend to rest my ailing knee.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick (Jan 17, 2014)

herlich said:


> We will be hitting Mount Snow on Sunday.
> 
> Pray for us!



Are you German? Hopefully the snow is Herlich 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 17, 2014)

〽❄❅;815469 said:
			
		

> Who else is going?
> 
> I was thinking Sat, could possibly postpone till Sun.



Is this Spring Mountain High? You tag doesn't show up on my phone?


----------



## Dmiller27 (Jan 17, 2014)

Going to ski Crotched to stay local since it's going to be so crowded.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 17, 2014)

Might give the beav another shot


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 17, 2014)

1-3" for Saturday Elk Should be Good!


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 17, 2014)

4aprice said:


> CBK both days as the boy has practice.  How much skiing each day will depend on if the bumps are still up on Lower Cleo or not.  If they are still up I will get lots of runs (using my secret ways to avoid the crowds).
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


Having someone drive you to the top?


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Jan 17, 2014)

Scotty said:


> Is this Spring Mountain High? You tag doesn't show up on my phone?


no not S.M.H., however i still have your cell phone # from when we tried to meet up at Gore last year and discovered afterwards that we were skiing opposite sides of the Mt, lol. 
If i go Sunday i'll post here and or send a txt in the morning. 



Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> 1-3" for Saturday Elk Should be Good!


Looking like snow will happen in the early am morning with clippers till noon. I've been seeing 1"- 2" but like the sound of 1"- 3" better, thinking maybe i should go tomorrow?? 

So who's going to Elk tomorrow?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 17, 2014)

〽❄❅;815573 said:
			
		

> no not S.M.H., however i still have your cell phone # from when we tried to meet up at Gore last year and discovered afterwards that we were skiing opposite sides of the Mt, lol.
> If i go Sunday i'll post here and or send a txt in the morning.
> 
> Looking like snow will happen in the early am morning with clippers till noon. I've been seeing 1"- 2" but like the sound of 1"- 3" better, thinking maybe i should go tomorrow??
> ...



Gore last year was very good, that was funny that I missed you.  I think it be good at Elk this weekend. Sounds good about text and post here for Elk. So annoying that I can't see your tag name through my tap talk .


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Jan 17, 2014)

Scotty said:


> So annoying that I can't see your tag name through my tap talk .


well, apparently tap talk can't decipher my username Japanese Emoji symbols which look like a mountain and two snowflakes. lol.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 17, 2014)

〽❄❅;815578 said:
			
		

> well, apparently tap talk can't decipher my username Japanese Emoji symbols which look like a mountain and two snowflakes. lol.


 
Okay not my phone. I will continue to go on porn sites as usually then. That is an interesting symbol.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 17, 2014)

U will be heading to Magic in the wee hours after work and skiing all weekend. I haven't skied since 1/1. Can't wait!


----------



## Euler (Jan 17, 2014)

Euler said:


> Staying home avoiding the maddening crowds and boilerplate.  Saving my time and $$ for better weekends.


I found out about Crotched's $25 Block Part Special for tomorrow night and will be there with my son and his friend.


----------



## wakenbacon (Jan 17, 2014)

Cannon tomorrow. Hopefully the singles line stays short for this usual midweek rider!!!


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 17, 2014)

I have some Bogos for Jay. My girlfriend were going to make a weekend of it. I've never been there, but it's a long way to go for man made. So I'll be working all weekend instead, unless the infamous Jay cloud makes an appearance.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 17, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Don't blow them all, yet!  I have one that I will use once conditions get better.
> 
> I'm sitting out another weekend to rest my ailing knee.
> 
> ...



I need to get some work in the bumps this weekend. Can't allow you to keep showing me up lol. I will still have vouchers to use.


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 17, 2014)

Blackwater in NH Sat, and Back to Hunter on Sunday. No skiing Monday...Gotta Work!


----------



## Rowsdower (Jan 17, 2014)

〽❄❅;815573 said:
			
		

> no not S.M.H., however i still have your cell phone # from when we tried to meet up at Gore last year and discovered afterwards that we were skiing opposite sides of the Mt, lol.
> If i go Sunday i'll post here and or send a txt in the morning.
> 
> Looking like snow will happen in the early am morning with clippers till noon. I've been seeing 1"- 2" but like the sound of 1"- 3" better, thinking maybe i should go tomorrow??
> ...



I have to set up a new computer for my parents this weekend thus I'm back in Pa. Looks like Bear Creek first thing Saturday morning and Camelback Sunday. It's so hard for me to justify Elk since I'm never nearby, and the Catskills always end up being the same drive.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Jan 17, 2014)

^ can't blame you on that, i'd always do the Cat's if drive time were the same. 
Camelback scares me, looks like a amusement park on the webcams, not a mountain. Skied there eons ago, long before the off season extras, nearby outlet shopping and i think casinos. Never been to Bear Creek, will say it's not on my radar either.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 18, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Supposedly that got 8" over the last few days on top


We don't care what you did in the bedroom.


----------



## Tin (Jan 18, 2014)

Lol^

Crotched Sunday for us.


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 18, 2014)

Skiing with the kids at berkshire east tonight and tomorrow before the game.  I'll probably work for awhile Monday.   3 weeks of groomers has me not so motivated to ski right now.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shredder of Gnar (Jan 18, 2014)

Decided to hit Platty Sunday after seeing they got 4-5" today, along with the $49 liftopia deal, plus figuring it will be the least crowded of the other Catskill places... Anybody else going there Sunday?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 18, 2014)

Shredder of Gnar said:


> Decided to hit Platty Sunday after seeing they got 4-5" today, along with the $49 liftopia deal, plus figuring it will be the least crowded of the other Catskill places... Anybody else going there Sunday?


No I be at Elk have fun looking foward to your trip report.


----------



## bigbog (Jan 18, 2014)

Gotta wait till Wednesday...the $39 in-stater's day for me @SL.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 18, 2014)

catsup948 said:


> Skiing with the kids at berkshire east tonight and tomorrow before the game.  I'll probably work for awhile Monday.   3 weeks of groomers has me not so motivated to ski right now.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk



Excellent choice Berkshire East is getting a decent amount of heavy thick snow today. It will be a good day tomorrow.


----------



## Shredder of Gnar (Jan 18, 2014)

Scotty said:


> No I be at Elk have fun looking foward to your trip report.



Thanks Scotty!  I hope you and Mary Jane have a blast at Elk - wonder where Cornhead has been lately - haven't heard a peep from him since he got those new boots


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 18, 2014)

Shredder of Gnar said:


> Thanks Scotty!  I hope you and Mary Jane have a blast at Elk - wonder where Cornhead has been lately - haven't heard a peep from him since he got those new boots



Probably no Mary for me tomorrow but that is ok, I be having fun times with my cousin and his GF. 

Cornhead yes I think unfortunately he might not have had a good day unfortunately.


----------



## bwcmonk (Jan 18, 2014)

Sugarloaf or Stowe.


----------



## bwcmonk (Jan 18, 2014)

Although Stowe was pretty icy last time I was there.


----------



## Rowsdower (Jan 18, 2014)

〽❄❅;815625 said:
			
		

> ^ can't blame you on that, i'd always do the Cat's if drive time were the same.
> Camelback scares me, looks like a amusement park on the webcams, not a mountain. Skied there eons ago, long before the off season extras, nearby outlet shopping and i think casinos. Never been to Bear Creek, will say it's not on my radar either.



Honestly, I don't even notice it, but I also just started going this year since I moved to North Jersey. The places in striking distance (1-2 hours) from home I've got are: Shawnee, Camelback, JF/BB, Blue Mountain and Mountain Creek. Of those I like Camelback the most. Shawnee is less crowded but smaller. I ignore Big Boulder because its just a terrain park. Jack Frost probably has the best snow in the Poconos, besides maybe Elk, but its small. It does have probably the only serious gladed terrain in Pa, but we rarely get the snow anyway. Blue Mountain I don't like. Personally I think their conditions suffer as they're at a lower elevation and further south. Plus I always get this depressing rust belt vibe when I'm there. Camelback sort of balances what you can get out of the Poconos: not the most vert but not too little, not the best snow but passable most of the time, not the best terrain but enough to keep you occupied. Anyway, just my take on it. 

Bear Creek is actually not such a bad place if you're coming up from Philly. It's like an hour and a half from the city. It definitely suffers from its location, and its small, but its pretty well developed for all that. If you don't feel like a long drive its a legit destination just for getting turns in if that's your mission. I might compare it to Mohawk and Sundown in Ct, although with generally worse conditions because its so much further south.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 18, 2014)

Shredder of Gnar said:


> Thanks Scotty!  I hope you and Mary Jane have a blast at Elk - wonder where Cornhead has been lately - haven't heard a peep from him since he got those new boots



Peep, yes I was having fun with my new boots, until I ventured slightly off the groomed half of Elysian Fields, I was greeted by a rock that broke the edge of my ski. Anyone have any experience repairing broken edges? After searching the web, I see you can actually remove some of the nearby base, cut out the damaged section of edge, screw, and glue a new section of edge, grind off the screw heads, and glue a ptex patch to the base. Not a good day, the skiing was good, even after I trashed my skis. Perhaps the skis will live on as powder/rock skis if I can fix them. I would keep that edge on the outside while skiing. Got a good two and a half seasons out of them, the top sheets were a mess, metal, got banged, bent, chipped up pretty good. Anyone else have this issue with metal topped Volkls, or is it just me?

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Jan 18, 2014)

^ sounds like we watched the same youtube vid's lol. 

I did edge repair to my friends son's snowboard. In this case i was able to bend the hanging edge back into place but it wouldn't have been any different if i removed the edge and added a section from a donor ski/board. Used a heat gun to bend the petex base and top sheet back into place, then got a water proof metal/wood/plastic two part epoxy for the fill. Also used a wooden 10" handscrew clamp to hold it all together till the epoxy cured. Worked remarkably well, he didn't have any issues with it in use, however a few weeks later she got him a new and longer board for a trip to the PNW/BC so he stopped using the old one. 

Never had a metal topped Volkl. One of my pairs of 1980's era Volkl Welt Cups top sheet cracked off a inch below to the tip. Funny how we notice all of the others with the same damage after something like that happens to ours, and it was a common sight! lol.


----------



## abc (Jan 18, 2014)

Working 

Not complaining though. I "volunteered" after seeing the weather forecast. Save the days for later when condition improves, hopefully.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 19, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> Peep, yes I was having fun with my new boots, until I ventured slightly off the groomed half of Elysian Fields, I was greeted by a rock that broke the edge of my ski. Anyone have any experience repairing broken edges? After searching the web, I see you can actually remove some of the nearby base, cut out the damaged section of edge, screw, and glue a new section of edge, grind off the screw heads, and glue a ptex patch to the base. Not a good day, the skiing was good, even after I trashed my skis. Perhaps the skis will live on as powder/rock skis if I can fix them. I would keep that edge on the outside while skiing. Got a good two and a half seasons out of them, the top sheets were a mess, metal, got banged, bent, chipped up pretty good. Anyone else have this issue with metal topped Volkls, or is it just me?
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2



That sucks, cornhead...  Maybe a shop can fix them, and you will have yourself a set of serviceable rock skis   On the bright side, the deals on brand new skis are just around the corner.  I got my skis for 50% off last February. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Jan 19, 2014)

Well did not get to ski this weekend but we are enjoying the marvels of Mother Nature!  Looking out our front door.



Unfortunately most of VT mountains did not see much of this but NH and ME did!


----------



## Edd (Jan 19, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> Anyone else have this issue with metal topped Volkls, or is it just me?
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2



Curious which model Volkl you're talking about.


----------



## hammer (Jan 19, 2014)

hammer said:


> Thinking of Sunapee on Monday, although the $20 ticket offer for Whaleback is having me thinking as well.


Change in plans, will try to shoot for Gunstock tomorrow.  Think they got a decent amount of yesterday's event so hopefully the trails won't be quite as firm.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 19, 2014)

Pinewood derby yesterday, playoffs today, Pats Peak tomorrow with the kids.


----------



## skifree (Jan 19, 2014)

Waterville was very nice today. Re run tomorrow


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 19, 2014)

Just got back from Cannon…….Not bad at all, No lines at all……May repeat tomorrow !


----------



## powhunter (Jan 19, 2014)

Sundown Monday


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 19, 2014)

JDMRoma said:


> Just got back from Cannon…….Not bad at all, No lines at all……May repeat tomorrow !



Nice. Going to try and get there tomorrow if the kid is feeling better.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 20, 2014)

Just got back from Day 2 at Cannon and I must say I really enjoyed it…..it Snowed just about all day. really love the trail system and totally surprised at the lack of crowds. Both days there were no lines to speak of, almost ski on all day both days.
Is it always like this or did I just get lucky 2 days in a row ?


----------

